# Rose Gold Zeitwerk as an Everyday Watch



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

Hey guys, I got my rose gold Zeitwerk a little over a month ago and I've been wearing it as an everyday watch since I've received it. I take it out for walks, running errands, getting groceries, going into the office (I rarely ever go in), on vacation, to the mall, and for pretty much every day-to-day activity except the gym. Therefore, I thought I'd write a up my personal thoughts and experiences with it so far. 

The Zeitwerk is a large watch with its case coming in at 41.9mm in diameter and 12.9mm thick. It definitely has a presence that is both seen and felt on my 6 1/4" wrist. However, I've always enjoyed larger watches and have never really cared for the 36mm mens watch trend, regardless of what people on the internet have to say about it. 

I decided to go with a rose gold Zeitwerk because I prefer rose gold over white gold, personally. In addition to that, I really like the lower contrast of the dial in argenté with the German silver time bridge compared to the black and silver on the dial of the white gold Zeitwerk. The time bridge has a beautifully polished chamfer around its perimeter that reflects light much more than photos would suggest. Additionally, the black polished screw and the gold chaton also add a touch of visual interest and class. 

The actual legibility of the watch itself is, as you can imagine, fantastic. The numbers are large and easy to read, with excellent contrast that keeps it legible in all but the lowest lighting conditions. It's like I'm using my G-Shock all over again, except a little bit more expensive this time.

With only 36 hours of power reserve, the watch definitely needs to be wound every day to keep it running. Fortunately, this is my daily watch and so I have not had it run out of power yet. The power reserve indicator is especially useful since the reserve itself is a little bit shorter than usual. The crown itself is a little stiffer than other hand-wound watches since the mainspring is significantly beefier, but I did not personally find that I had too much trouble with winding it.

Setting the watch can be a bit of a pain, as you have to rotate the crown a lot more than a traditional watch to get to the right time. However, Lange has repeatedly assured me that you can rotate the crown as fast as humanly possible without any risk of damage to the movement. Therefore, when I change time zones, I will just pull out the crown and run the crown down the length of my arm a few times until the watch is at the right time in the new time zone. 

My watch was manufactured in 2020 and contains the update to the movement that happened in 2017 which fixed the "pre-cock" issue where the minute disc shifts slightly about 5 seconds before it's time for the disc to move to the next number that some found to be a little bit annoying (but you wouldn't really notice it in real world usage since you're generally not just staring at your watch constant once you get past the initial novelty when you first receive it).

Flipping the watch over, the movement is a sight to behold. I personally enjoy the Zeitwerk's movement more than the Lange chronograph movements (which of course are always a sight to behold) because of the maltese stopwork on the barrel as well as the anchor-shaped remontoir. 

The watch itself keeps excellent time so far, and it's always a pleasure to watch the minute discs jump. I put it on a green strap from Delugs and am enjoying the color combo very much. 

Overall, I highly recommend this watch. It's easy to read, easy to understand, and a great daily wearer. 

Photos:


----------



## DJ-Swinger (Feb 17, 2021)

That.... is a beautiful watch. And such a boss move to use as a daily wearer. I love your confidence in wearing it everywhere save the gym! I think I would like to sit there and watch the minutes snap by as well. 

How do you find the crown placement? Good, bad, indifferent?


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

DJ-Swinger said:


> That.... is a beautiful watch. And such a boss move to use as a daily wearer. I love your confidence in wearing it everywhere save the gym! I think I would like to sit there and watch the minutes snap by as well.
> 
> How do you find the crown placement? Good, bad, indifferent?


Thank you! I figure if I spend this much on a watch, there's no point keeping it locked away in a safe.  I am indifferent to the crown placement and it has never really bothered me. It does look a little strange at first, but you get used to it after a while.


----------



## Mchu004 (Jan 17, 2016)

I actually never even thought about how long it'd take to set the time...all the better to just keep winding it everyday to avoid the hassle 😄 Always been a fan of the RG Zeitwerk...would love to own one one day in the far, far future.


----------



## CRW161 (Feb 1, 2016)

yuji said:


> Thank you! I figure if I spend this much on a watch, there's no point keeping it locked away in a safe.  I am indifferent to the crown placement and it has never really bothered me. It does look a little strange at first, but you get used to it after a while.


Great watch, and great attitude to wearing it.


----------



## davinator65 (Jun 1, 2021)

A very nice, I mean A VERY NICE WATCH... And I am glad that you are wearing it so much. Enjoy it.


----------



## Room237 (Nov 7, 2017)

Beautiful watch! I would like to own an ALS one day.

Nothing wrong with that watch being worn everyday.


----------



## Tackman (Aug 27, 2021)

Beautiful watch. It would be an everyday wear for me if it could swim with it.


----------



## mark register (Oct 14, 2020)

"It's like I'm using my G-Shock all over again, except a little bit more expensive this time."

Well if it's only a little more I'm going to pick one up now.

Thanks for sharing, I love this watch, the Rose Gold was the right choice


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

Thanks guys!


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

Thank you for the review yuji! I've been planning to pull the trigger on a Zeit for a while now (although I'll most likely go for the WG version, to make it even more casual ha ha) and my wrist is even slightly smaller than yours (6" circumference). A couple of questions if you don't mind ...
(a) How comfortable is the watch given its size and thickness?
(b) Did you opt for a standard size strap or a short strap, and do you use the default tang buckle or get a deployant?

Many thanks in advance!


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

diracpoint said:


> Thank you for the review yuji! I've been planning to pull the trigger on a Zeit for a while now (although I'll most likely go for the WG version, to make it even more casual ha ha) and my wrist is even slightly smaller than yours (6" circumference). A couple of questions if you don't mind ...
> (a) How comfortable is the watch given its size and thickness?
> (b) Did you opt for a standard size strap or a short strap, and do you use the default tang buckle or get a deployant?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


c) Or did you put it on a plastic strap to further emulate a G shock? 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

When I had one it was my daily too. Super wearable at the size and thickness imo.


----------



## usmc_k9_vet (Jan 8, 2020)

Stunning watch! Thanks for sharing your experience with it. That’s one that I wouldn’t mind wearing movement side up from time-to-time as that movement is stunning!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

diracpoint said:


> Thank you for the review yuji! I've been planning to pull the trigger on a Zeit for a while now (although I'll most likely go for the WG version, to make it even more casual ha ha) and my wrist is even slightly smaller than yours (6" circumference). A couple of questions if you don't mind ...
> (a) How comfortable is the watch given its size and thickness?
> (b) Did you opt for a standard size strap or a short strap, and do you use the default tang buckle or get a deployant?
> 
> Many thanks in advance!


No problem! Glad I could be helpful. My wrist is actually right at about 6" today so I think it was just quite a bit warmer when I measured last time  In terms of comfort, I have no problem wearing it all day long. The strap that came with it was standard length and is honestly not too bad, but I did end up getting a short strap and it does fit better . Am currently using the tang buckle that came with it but may consider springing for a deployant later on. The white gold version is beautiful (my friend has one) and definitely can be dressed up or down with no problems at all; an excellent choice!


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

^^^ Thanks yuji! Great info!


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Definitely one of THE coolest and most unique watches. Perfect blend of aesthetic form and utilitarian function. You Sir, are a steely eyed missile man (bonus points to who can name which movie that quote comes from).


----------



## yuji (May 23, 2018)

GrouchoM said:


> c) Or did you put it on a plastic strap to further emulate a G shock?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually have the metal gold-tone g-shock with metal bracelet. Would love a rose gold metal band for the Zeity


----------



## descentropy (Apr 21, 2021)

WatchEater666 said:


> When I had one it was my daily too. Super wearable at the size and thickness imo.


What made you let it go? Just got bored of it?


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

yuji said:


> Hey guys, I got my rose gold Zeitwerk a little over a month ago and I've been wearing it as an everyday watch since I've received it. I take it out for walks, running errands, getting groceries, going into the office (I rarely ever go in), on vacation, to the mall, and for pretty much every day-to-day activity except the gym. Therefore, I thought I'd write a up my personal thoughts and experiences with it so far.
> 
> The Zeitwerk is a large watch with its case coming in at 41.9mm in diameter and 12.9mm thick. It definitely has a presence that is both seen and felt on my 6 1/4" wrist. However, I've always enjoyed larger watches and have never really cared for the 36mm mens watch trend, regardless of what people on the internet have to say about it.
> 
> ...


Looks great and congratulations! I too, would wear this daily. I wear it’s cousin (the OG Datograph) all the time. In fact I bought a Saffiano strap so I didn’t have to worry about splashing the gator when I washed my hands throughout the day.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GrouchoM (Jul 11, 2013)

DatoG said:


> Looks great and congratulations! I too, would wear this daily. I wear it’s cousin (the OG Datograph) all the time. In fact I bought a Saffiano strap so I didn’t have to worry about splashing the gator when I washed my hands throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous combo & I love that you wear it daily! 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## diracpoint (Oct 15, 2021)

DatoG said:


> Looks great and congratulations! I too, would wear this daily. I wear it’s cousin (the OG Datograph) all the time. In fact I bought a Saffiano strap so I didn’t have to worry about splashing the gator when I washed my hands throughout the day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! I was wondering what kind of service interval you follow - manufacture-recommended 2 years or until something is off?


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

diracpoint said:


> Looks great! I was wondering what kind of service interval you follow - manufacture-recommended 2 years or until something is off?


My 2 cents: There is no reason to service a Lange unless something breaks or it keeps bad time. My ZW was last serviced in July 2013. I noticed the other day that it's running slow by 10-11 seconds/day. I'm not sending it in unless/until this gets worse, say 20 sec/day slow.


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

diracpoint said:


> Looks great! I was wondering what kind of service interval you follow - manufacture-recommended 2 years or until something is off?


I got it serviced last year as it was 15s fast; but I won’t service again unless it got to that again… not based on service interval


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DatoG (Nov 30, 2020)

CFR said:


> My 2 cents: There is no reason to service a Lange unless something breaks or it keeps bad time. My ZW was last serviced in July 2013. I noticed the other day that it's running slow by 10-11 seconds/day. I'm not sending it in unless/until this gets worse, say 20 sec/day slow.


Yeah… totally agree 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GCBC (Mar 3, 2013)

if I had one of those bad boys id flip the straps over and wear it inside out just to see the movement all day!


----------



## cyclewatch (Jun 17, 2020)

OP, love it - would love to roll that as a daily.


----------



## dlmypr (3 mo ago)

Beautiful watch..


----------

